# Need HELP with wordpress shopping...



## ShirtNewbee (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello all. To start off I'm new to e-commerce. I have been searching for days for a way to get wordpress to work with pay pal pro. I want my customers to stay on my website during checkout. Is it possible to do this? Am I missing something or will word press just not do this? I am pulling my hair out...any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## gispeed1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm not sure of your exact question, but if are selling t-shirts or want to sell t-shirts on the web but want to do it from your own website, Inksoft is one program that allows you to embed a designer and e-commerce cart in your website instead of linking it. It's pricey will do what you want it to. We are using word press with a headway theme and embedded designer.
Hope this helps


----------



## ShirtNewbee (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. Sorry I should do more specific. I have all my designs done "brand website". With paypal standard customers are taken off my site to paypal for checkout to an "unadjustable paypal page" that really minimizes the use of credit cards and maximizes paypal. I having nothing against paypal, I just don't want to turn off non paypal customers. With paypal pro your customers stay on your website for checkout with a fully adjustable checkout page that looks exactly like your site, because it is. My question, is anyone using pro with wordpress? Or does anyone know how to make the two work together? Thanks again for any help.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ShirtNewbee said:


> Hello all. To start off I'm new to e-commerce. I have been searching for days for a way to get wordpress to work with pay pal pro. I want my customers to stay on my website during checkout. Is it possible to do this? Am I missing something or will word press just not do this? I am pulling my hair out...any help would be great. Thanks.


Download and install the WooThemes ecommerce plugin 

It comes with PayPal Pro integration

I'd actually suggest using the new Stripe.com payment service over PayPal pro. No monthly fees and customers stay on your site. Customers can pay securely on your site with their credit card. www.stripe.com

Woothemes has an extension for stripe to make the integration easy. I'm using it on one of my sites: Stripe | WooThemes


----------

